# Microsoft has failed -  Their actions erase any lingering doubt



## techgeek27 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Source:* Microsoft has failed | SemiAccurate

" Microsoft is in deep trouble, their two main product lines are failing, and the blame game is intensifying. Steve Sinofsky gets the blame this time for the failure of Windows 8, but the real problem is the patterns that are so clearly illustrated by these actions.

Microsoft is largely irrelevant to computing of late, the only markets they still play in are evaporating with stunning rapidity. Their long history of circling the wagons tighter and tighter works decently as long as there is not a credible alternative, and that strategy has been the entirety of the Microsoft playbook for so long that there is nothing else now. It works, and as the walls grow higher, customer enmity builds while the value of an alternative grows. This cycle repeats as long as there is no alternative. If there is, everything unravels with frightening rapidity.

A company that plays this game for too long becomes set in their ways, and any chance of real change simply becomes impossible. Microsoft is there, and has been for a long long time. Their product lines have stagnated, creating customer lock in is prioritized over creating customer value, and the supply chain is controlled by an iron fisted monopoly. Any attempt at innovation with a Windows PC has been shut out for over a decade, woe betide anyone who tried to buck that trend. The history books are littered with the corpses of companies that tried to make change the ‘Windows experience’. Microsoft’s displeasure is swift and fatal to those that try. Or at least it was.

In the end, Windows advanced only to the point of undercutting any competition, and even then to the minimum extent possible. The rules in Redmond were, “Do not change anything unless it is to crush someone doing something innovative”. They didn’t unless they did, and it worked. And the market stagnated. Ask yourself when the last time Microsoft did something innovative? Did it come from internal impetuses, or a clone of the competition?

Sooner or later, someone will come along and do a better job than the treacle that Microsoft, offers. Actually that happens all the time. How about, sooner or later, someone will come along and do a better job than the treacle that Microsoft offers, and for some reason, Microsoft won’t be able to crush them like a bug. Then the circled wagons have an alternative. Then the decades of built up enmity have an outlet. Then Microsoft is in trouble."


The author has written a very interesting article. Is PC Market stagnating? or the monopoly of microsoft is going away? Well i would say they are facing a tough competition and it is good for consumers and industry


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

Its semiaccurate:
*borderlineinsane.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/megafp2.png


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 10, 2012)

MicroSoft & Nokia .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Microsoft + Nokia = Worst Combo.
Bad for both sides. Microsoft forgot that their OS gets used by Desktop users more than mobile users and they failed, its really simple.


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

> Steve Sinofsky gets the blame this time *for the failure of Windows 8, *but the real problem is the patterns that are so clearly illustrated by these actions.



How come they said "W8" was fail?
In my opinion, this article is biased against Microsoft!


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

Semi accurate again 

Windows 8 is not failed. 40 million upgrades in a month is actually good. Remember Windows 7 also had a slow start. Don't expect to see numbers the way Apple shows.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 10, 2012)

SemiAccurate, they just make up sh1t ..


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2012)

Its not true.. Misleading article.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 10, 2012)

This is less of a news and more of a judgmental opinion. It's a good read but not informative IMO.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 10, 2012)

Irrespective of what the article has to say, i think microsoft has failed in 2 ways:

1. windows 8 on mobile platform 
2. for the consumers

there are a few silver linings but still i dont think that i will be paying anytime soon for a microsoft software product.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 10, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> SemiAccurate, they just make up sh1t ..



Yeah. #fail article this one.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 10, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> SemiAccurate, they just make up sh1t ..



you must work for microsoft


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Irrespective of what the article has to say, i think microsoft has failed in 2 ways:
> 
> 1. windows 8 on mobile platform
> 2. for the consumers
> ...



that's because of the app catalog falls short when compared to other platform. Also the dev seems lazy to create apps Example: I hear "GTA VC hit the apple store and Google play". But there is no love for Windows store


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 10, 2012)

and thats partly microsofts fault?


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

But it's a bold step from Microsoft to create uni-operating system (W8), that can work across devices.
I accept that, when compared to Apple store & Google play, Windows store is still in its infancy.

I saw some windows games in my friend's Lumia-810, and they're pathetic and worst that old-flash-games-in-the-pc.
But, Windows can still challenge others and thats what i like in them!


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes they should encourage or ask dev like r* and ea like Samsung did for Angry Birds Space and Apple did for Infinity Blade.


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

I surely believe "Angry birds" uplifted the Android platform in its earlies.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> But it's a bold step from Microsoft to create uni-operating system (W8), that can work across devices.
> I accept that, when compared to Apple store & Google play, Windows store is still in its infancy.
> 
> I saw some windows games in my friend's Lumia-810, and they're pathetic and worst that old-flash-games-in-the-pc.
> But, Windows can still challenge others and thats what i like in them!



what you are saying could also start happening in android soon...


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

But, Android in a PC is a long way to go!, when compared to Windows.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

IMO it may happen soon if and only if chromium OS/chrome books sells good. But Google is trying hard to so connecting all their products like chrome to browse extension and now Google now for chrome is coming in near future


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

Guess, because of these hurdles, Apple parts iOS and Mac as separate entities.
Might be they're following "Watch and Learn" plan, before stepping in!


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 10, 2012)

I had a nice laugh reading that stuff. 

Microsoft not relevant to computing? Goodness me, are we from some other planet or what?


----------

